# 12 Tips For Clean Smooth Face Skin (How I cured my acne)



## thedarkone (Feb 5, 2018)

Hey everyone! <3
I know this topic is not about makeup and I really don`t know if that`s ok that I am writing about this subject here, but I hope that`s ok...

I wanted to share my story with you;
I have had Acne since I was 12 until about 3 months ago, I tried everything. I put so many creams and natural medications, but nothing really helped me get over it.
6 months ago I saw an article on a website that I can`t remember its name right now about things you can do to make the Acne disappear.
I decided to follow this article do what it says, and even if I don`t see results immediately, I told myself that I should give it a try and stick to it.
The article had 10-15 things you can do to make your skin healthier, cleaner, and smoother.
4-5 weeks after doing what the article said I saw some results. My Ance went from 100% of my face to only my cheeks and chin. my forehead almost fully cured.
3 months later, I had only a few pimples on my face and the Acne almost fully healed.

Now, as I said I can`t remember the website where I saw the article in the first place but I just found a website called Tips and Coffee who published a similar article on this subject.
This is a link to the article: 12 Tips For Clean Smooth Face Skin - Tips and Coffee

I really recommend giving it a try, especially if you are suffering from oily skin or you have acne.
I can finally put makeup on my face and not feel heavy!

I hope it helped some of you
Love Jamie<3


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 5, 2018)

(Moved to Skin and Bodycare.)

I think it's important to remember genetics and body chemistry can also play a role in whether someone gets acne or not. There are some people who do most things or everything "wrong" and have clear skin. There are some people who do nearly everything "right" and still break out.


----------



## thedarkone (Feb 8, 2018)

shellygrrl said:


> (Moved to Skin and Bodycare.)
> 
> I think it's important to remember genetics and body chemistry can also play a role in whether someone gets acne or not. There are some people who do most things or everything "wrong" and have clear skin. There are some people who do nearly everything "right" and still break out.


Yes, of course, genetics do play a role but these tips are for people who want to make their skin look better even if it is not that good. let`s say that your skin is 6/10, if doing this tips can make it 8/10, why not trying?


----------



## Mariel (Apr 11, 2018)

You might try using a daily sensitive skin facial cleanser and some sort of moisturizer. And don't  touch your face, try not to rub your face if you are sweating, dab it  with a towel.  Don't rub your face, no matter what.


----------



## toupeemoor (May 20, 2018)

has anyone here heard of the Aztec secret Indian healing clay? they say it's good especially for those with acne


----------



## briannafreeman (Jul 22, 2018)

I agree with Mariel. I barely touch my face anymore, except for when I'm cleaning it or applying makeup. It felt extreme at first, especially since it wasn't 100% effective in preventing my acne. When my acne still comes, I just rub bath soap on my pimples to dry them out. Then I return to L'Oreal face wash and use a bit of All Purpose Hydroquinone Cream to remove the scars. I also discovered lately that sleep is better than any face product. If you have to choose between sleep and an hour-long facial treatment, choose sleep.


----------

